# Species Selection and Your Climate



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay stop rolling your eyes, all you cynics out there. No judgment or argument here. I just wanna know how other forum members feel about this.

With the right amount of time, trouble and expense, any species can survive and thrive anywhere on the planet. However, I usually keep practicality in mind when picking which species I want to keep. I am wondering how much YOUR climate influences your decision about which species you keep.

I'll start. For me, my climate is a very big influence in which species I choose to work with. Its very hot, sunny and dry here most of the year. I think its a great place for adult sulcatas, leopards and obviously, CDTs to live outside 24/7. I think its a great place for russians too, but the winters might be too warm and therefore require some refrigeration for hibernation. I don't think this is all that different than my outdoor adult sulcatas needing some night and winter heat. But this detail does start to creep into the realm of practicality for me. Another example: I love Manouria. I don't have much experience with them, but everything I have seen and heard makes me think I would love them. I, so far, have chosen not to get into them because once they are big adults and need to live outside, I think it is just too hot and dry here. I know it would be possible, but I would have to have indoor air conditioned quarters for them during the hot summer days, plus I would have to run misters, sprinklers and bend over backwards trying to keep enough lush greenery alive to create the right environment for them. My decision NOT to keep Manouria is mainly due to my climate.

For me, climate plays a big role in species selection. How about you? Remember this is just for the sake of some tortoise conversation...


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the best place to keep a "shelled" animal is outside, so it breaks my heart every Fall when I have to bring Pio and Solo inside. I could never part with them now because I love them so, but if I had to do it all over, I would have gotten a species that could stay outside and hibernate naturally for the Winter. Even the best enclosure, vivarium, etc. provided for them cannot compare to living outside, where they belong, IMO.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Awe Terry. I think you are a shining example of how it can be done "right" anywhere with any species. I think your summers ARE perfect for RFs, and your indoor enclosures are second to none!


----------



## ascott (Nov 2, 2011)

Ditto on your thread topic here Tom...I agree 100%....I adopted the two little RFs not too long ago and let me tell you  and I will be completely insane before I achieve my goal of a perfect fake micro climate indoors for them....I do enjoy their gigantic subtle personalities....and this is a great adventure in tenacity on my part....LOL and they seem to be doing aok..even the weak one of the two seems to be showing her inquisitive side now that she has her own pad....however, I will in the future stick with my dry old desert dwelling CDTs....and my invasive RESs...my RFs are home here and I am sure they will be quite happy once I get my crap together bang on for them..and I will 


And Ferrying...I would love to live in a world that mimics that fantastic vivarium of yours......

SORRY....using my dump smart phone...the last sentence I posted should have said;

And TerryO..... not And ferrying...... jeez.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 2, 2011)

My husband has a RF, and that has inspired in me the resolution to stick to much lower maintenance species. I like my husband's local climate loving Russians. I do very little but seed their enclosure from time to time. I don't begrudge those that are willing to do the work. I'm just not up to it and I worry that I'll make a mistake somewhere or just get busy (with my child, with work, etc.) and not be able to keep it up. The Russians don't take much more work than my garden because of the climate.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a good point Renee. I too like species that require a minimum of time, expense and effort in my area. I guess I'm a LAZY tortoise keeper.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 2, 2011)

I fully admit that, but I'm usually willing to work to support my laziness. I once had a bullfrog in a vivarium that was fairly self supporting. I only had to add fish to it every week or so and change the UVB bulb as needed, but I had to do some planning and building to get it to that point. That means I'm willing to do regular gardening in the tortoise enclosure so that there's a constantly growing food source (I ordered some dandelion and chicory seeds today), but I find daily fine maintenance to be too stressful. No exotics for me (though the Nature Center I'm volunteering with now calls what I have now "exotics" -- if they only knew).

I think the only thing I love as much as those modest Russians is that marginated. I'd love more but I'm not sure I have the room, anticipating Cecil's growth into a major yard hog.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 2, 2011)

Having a different opinion to TerryO, climate played a big part in my choice as well.

Emrys does need to stay inside a lot. I live in the UK, and would never take the risk of hibernating a tortoise, so I had to choose something that would be small enough for me to care for it appropriately inside. I wanted to ensure that I had enough space for my tortoise to be happy inside, which limited me to smaller species, and I wanted to ensure that I could set up appropriate environments both inside and out.

Emrys will be an indoor tort more than an outdoor one. He'll get as much time as possible outside in the summer, but our English weather is very unpredictable and not always that great in the summer. The task for me is to give him plenty of space indoors, keep him happy, and have him outside whenever the weather allows. For that reason, I limited my choices to a Russian or a Hermann's, and went with the Hermann's.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 3, 2011)

I purchased property strategically located just for our aldabra breeding program. Our aldabras have had much influence in our lives, however anything worth while usually takes effort. I can say that our program has exceeded my expectations, a dream come true!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't really say whether climate takes a lot into how I chose Squirt.
My mum and me agreed we wanted a large tortoise, well I wanted small but who doesn't fall in love with a leopard when they see one?, anyway we agreed on the leopard.
We discussed everything. 
Did we have room outside for the summer - yes
Could we provide a Shed with heatlamp just in case it needed a bit more warmth - yes
Could we provide a big indoor area in the house for winter - yes
Do we have plenty of grasses and weeds - yes
(To the point where I am growing them in a green house at my nana's for winter/now) 

At that point I said I'd get an older Leopard as they are a bit more hardy and can be warm and dry - don't need as much humidity. 
Squirt is doing really well. She's quite shy but she loves exploring the living room almost every night and often spreads out in front of the fire after a nice soak. She is lovely and even though we might not be able to be perfect all the time with regards to our climate etc we will do our best to provide her with the climate and care she needs all year round. 
I have to say everyone in the house loves her. So much so that they are always getting her treats out (like cucumber) when shes roaming the house as she will go and take it off them! I have to shout at them and tell them she's not allowed much veg! She's one spoilt tortoise.

When we had a sunny day a couple of months ago, it was warm enough for her to go outside but I was out and about and quite upset that she couldn't go outside yet (as we are building her outdoor area next year.) I rang mum up and was upset she couldn't spend the day out. I didn't know anyone was home so when I got back I was completely shocked to find my tortoise gone. I went into blind panic and ran round the house and rang my mum. To find my dad outside sat on a chair, reading a magazine and Squirt out in the sun enjoying exploring the whole of the garden  
And he said he didn't want anything to do with, and i quote, "anymore of your(my) bl**dy pets" hehe!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

Tom said:


> .
> With the right amount of time, trouble and expense, any species can survive and thrive anywhere on the planet. However, I usually keep practicality in mind when picking which species I want to keep. I am wondering how much YOUR climate influences your decision about which species you keep.
> 
> For me, climate plays a big role in species selection. How about you? Remember this is just for the sake of some tortoise conversation...



For me, no climate is not my first consideration. First consideration to me, is do *I* have the land and space to even be thinking about this animal. For me, if I were renting or even worse just using land or property own by somebody else, I would never get a large tortoise, let a lone a large group of them. Why? Simply because you loose control over what you can do or even how long you can stay some where. It resists you on how well you can build an enclosure, when there should always be in the back of your mind the reality that the landowner can at any time tell you that you have to move out, limit, or cutback on the tortoises you have.

Next comes climate, do I have the natural climate for the species I am considering or can I meet it's requirements manually? This may be something as simple as having a heated enclosure out in their yard for those odd cold nights or a more elaborate time consuming money burning creation such as Tom's Manouria example. 

I do not believe you are valid in saying you have chosen a species SUITABLE for your climate, if you must house hatchlings inside, if you must provide refrigeration for the Russians, if you must run sprinklers, if you need to have a heated place for them at all and so on. It just means you have to do less to meet their requirements. That would severely limit all of us on our choices, if we just go with what can naturally 24/7 live where we each live.

For me, part of the reason I love keeping tortoises is the challenge. I just can't describe the joy it brings me to create a habitat my tortoises enjoy. I guess it's sorta like giving birth to a child. You spend months working on the creation. You research, you save, you spend, you go from mentally visualizing to seeing the reality come alive. Then comes the time for the hard labor where you sweat, you bleed, and usually end up swearing a bit.  It seems like you will never be down and then suddenly there it is. There is this moment of just wonder that you could have done all that. You want to take pictures, rush out to your friends, and hear them tell you what a great job you did. Just like with that new human life, this new enclosure life (and tortoise too! ) needs changing, caring, and nurturing. Somethings you bought with such great expectations only to find they just did not work out as planned, that your child (or tortoise) would rather play with the box (or pot) they came in.  Just like with a child, some folks are very involved in the day to day life of their tortoise and love every second of it. Some folks leave the parenting and even the care to others. Neither way is wrong and each of us need to find where are needs and ability to spend time with them are. 

To me, it is important that when my animals do get to enjoy the natural climate outside, that they get quality time to make up for the lack of quantity natural time. For me this means super large enclosures, plant growth that I affectionately call a jungle here,  and lots of things to hide under, crawl over, things to stimulate all their senses. 

Inside I try to mimic outside life as much as possible. While they do loose large enclosure size, I do work it so lights vary when they come on, how long they stay on, how hot the temps get and how low. So they have cloudy days, sunny hot days, cooler nights and some days, and don't forget rainy days. I believe in variety.

Diet too is a variety. I think several of you may have heard how for years I searched for figs alone. I finally broke down and decided to raise my own, so I have several of them and hope maybe by next year I will have my first home grown one. Of course, once I finally located some fruit to try (thanks again Mark!), my hingebacks all turned up their noses at the figs.  

So while climate is something I think about, it is not for me a determining factor in what species I work with. Instead if there is a species I want, I research it and keep it at the back of my mind until I have the ability to give it what it needs. Nature gave these animals the ability to adapt and I think I am (as are almost all of us who have to make some addition to the natural world our tortoises live in be it a simple light or a complex environmental remake), working with that side of the tortoise. They are facing currently what may be their biggest time of need for that adaptation ability, if they are to keep from going extinct. With limited people out there willing to invest the time into trying to keep them surviving (atleast in captivity), I think we sure be giving extra praise to those living in less then optimal climate locations for working with these special creatures, rather then trying to make them feel guilty for it. ...just my thought. 

I work with hingebacks mainly and I can't imagine not working with them. I think a big part of how much your willing to do, how far your willing to go with tortoises is where your heart is. If I were told I had to only work with Russians, let's say for argument sake, I would not be in to tortoises most likely. At best,their habitats would never be up to what I could do, simply because my heart is not into it and care would be more minimal. To me, that would be a greater crime, then having them where the climate is not "ideal" for them to live.

The end deal is we all have to decide for ourselves what we want to give and what we want out of having these amazing animals. There is no right way nor a wrong way. Some of you like being as the term was used by others, "lazy keepers" tho that seems a bit demeaning of you folks, while some of us are willing to give more, create more, and unfortunately spend more. I guess if you guys are lazy then the rest of us are just plain crazy keepers?


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally I researched the animals and than looked for folks in my area raising them and looked at how little or how much work it took and based my decisions on that. So I guess if climate played a part in their decisions it also played into mine. I to don't mind the effort it takes to set things up, but I'm not big on tons of daily tasks, I have 3 kids for that.

But even after researching and talking to people, my daughters look of joy when she held the baby sulcata was the final decision maker.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 3, 2011)

I have absolutely chose what I have based climate. For quite a few years early on I kept every species of tortoise and turtle under the sun, had some awesome and very rare ones. But I eventually decided that I wanted to keep the Northern Mediterranean Testudo species almost exclusively because they could easily be maintained outdoors here in the Northeast and more specifically in my microclimate. The fact that I can observe them "acting naturally" outdoors is why they became my favorites, even over some really rare and exotic species. As much as I really like many other species of tortoise too, I just don't feel that it would be fair to most of them to attempt to keep them here. I'd love to have some big Aldabras roaming around, some Radiateds and more. But realistically, they'd have to spend 9 months out of the year here in smaller indoor enclosures because of my climate. I swore to myself that I would no longer keep tortoises that I couldn't keep outdoors most of the time. I've went back on that a bit with keeping Pancakes again but I've resisted other species (so far)!


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not exactly my first consideration but climate definitely played a role in me choosing Sulcata, well actually Sulcata is what I wanted long before I even knew much about them but as I did my research and learned that FL is one of the best states to raise them in, that just confirmed that I had to have one, spending these next couple months learning about Leopards and hoping to learn a Leo will fit well with me too, we ahall see


----------



## Kristina (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree that tortoises should be outside whenever possible. I do not however feel that being in an indoor enclosure for a few months out of the year is all that big of a disservice to them, provided that all of their needs are being met. 

That said, I think that climate does play a role in selecting tortoises for each individual person. It all depends on the resources, space, time, money, and dedication that you can put in to caring for your tortoises. Well, it should, anyway. There is a good reason I do not yet have Pancakes, Impresseds, Elongateds, and a few others. I need to buy a bigger house (and I am so totally gonna, too  )

For me, climate does have some of an impact - but in the end, I figure that I am a better choice as an owner than Joe Schmoe from Maine who wants to keep a Sulcata in a 10 gallon aquarium - so, somehow I ended up with 5 of them, lol.


----------



## stells2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Didn't influence my decisions at all... if it had of done... i wouldn't keep tortoises at all here in the UK.... as we have no native tortoises or turtles... 

It depends how much work you want too put into giving them what they need...

You bought this subject up a few years ago... this seems like a better worded rerun of that...


----------



## Angi (Nov 3, 2011)

I did not choose my torts, but will stick with torts that do well in my climate.


----------



## Tccarolina (Nov 3, 2011)

I live in central CA. I get 12-13 inches of rain, and it falls during the winter and early spring. Winters are wet, sometimes foggy, and occasionally drop below freezing. Summer days are hot, dry, and cloudless. Summer nights drop to the high 50's to the low 70's. My climate is a classic Mediterranean Climate.
I keep middle eastern greeks because of my climate, and I like their variability. My climate matches their native habitat very closely.
I keep eastern box turtles because I can't stay away from them. I like their variability. I have to do a lot to make an outdoor pen that mimics their natural habitat and environment. 
I am constantly messing with my pens, trying to make them similar to my species natural habitat, while ensuring they have what they need.


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2011)

I did not base my decision on climate. I always wanted a very large tortoise. I researched many large breeds, what their needs were, what their characteristics were, could I give them enough space indoor and out and could I afford to supply all the things he/she would need to best simulate the natural habitat from which his ancestors way back when had once come from. My decision led me to a Leopard, big but not to big. I also have marine fish, koi, African lizard, Bengal cat, Quaker parrot, and a Bull Terrier, non that is native to where I live, Chicago and most not to this country. I do what I need to, too give them the best and to live a long happy life. Most say my animals are spoiled, my kid is to, although he doesn't think so. I used to breed and show Chinese Shar-Pei, not native to most of our climates, but if it wasn't for many of us, the Chinese Shar-Pei would have become extinct. So, you have one life to live, live in it with what you want but also do what you can afford


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I purchased property strategically located just for our aldabra breeding program. Our aldabras have had much influence in our lives, however anything worth while usually takes effort. I can say that our program has exceeded my expectations, a dream come true!



ALDABRAMAN-your photo always blows me away-you are so lucky to be able to keep the Aldabras-please keep sharing your dreamy photos!!!!


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased property strategically located just for our aldabra breeding program. Our aldabras have had much influence in our lives, however anything worth while usually takes effort. I can say that our program has exceeded my expectations, a dream come true!
> ...



I to love your Torts. Would have them myself if I lived some place different. Just wondering, why is there no bushes or trees in their area for shade? There are so many, they can't all fit in the house can they?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know, but would guess that Greg's aldabra pen is situated where it gets plenty of shade from the trees all around the pen morning and afternoon, except for mid=day direct sun. I have wondered about the tort house too...is it an underground house?? If so, it would have to be huge to contain all those big dinos...LOL


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> I don't know, but would guess that Greg's aldabra pen is situated where it gets plenty of shade from the trees all around the pen morning and afternoon, except for mid=day direct sun. I have wondered about the tort house too...is it an underground house?? If so, it would have to be huge to contain all those big dinos...LOL



I thought that to at first, but at second look, there isn't much shade showing in the picture, unless of course the shade that is showing is actually bigger than it looks. Either way, if I come back as a tortoise, I want to live with Greg


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 3, 2011)

I decided on Leopards because of their size, and because of my climate and space. When I was first deciding on what species to get, Tom advised either sulcata or leopard in AZ. Some others advised me on desert tortoise adoption. After learning how large sulcata get and how big and destructive they can be to a yard, I decided that was too much tort for me. I love the leopards and think they are very beautiful. I could just buy them without going through the hassle of adopting one desert tortoise (have to have existing grass lawn, no dogs, etc.). Eventually, when my leos grow up, they will have a nice 24/7 outdoor space of their own with grass and plenty of other stuff growing to eat to help keep them healthy and happy, as well as a heated house for the winter months.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually never did make a conscious decision to have tortoises. I started helping my sister at her turtle and tortoise rescue after my on the job injury. Most of the animals I have now were either given to me or dumped on me. The only one I made a decision to buy was a Hermanni cross (Queenie) I bought from Danny. I was only supposed to keep Bob for a couple of weeks until Yvonne made room for him. He was 5 years old at that time and he's 14 now. I didn't especially care for chelonia. But once I got them I had to create an environment that they could live in. I have box turtles in a large tort table and Queenie has her own large tort table in Bob's shed. I spend my Spring and Summer days putting tortoises outside then bringing them all in. I have places outside for all my turtles and tortoises. Each animal has their own place. It does bother me when it starts raining and I can't put them out anymore. And I used to feel bad for Bob. But with his doggie door he comes and goes when he wants. There are beautiful sunny days when he stays inside and doesn't go out at all. Then there are rainy days when I see him out 'basking' in the rain with his face to the sky and his eyes closed. He goes out in the snow and digs it away so he can eat frozen grass. I think it's our responsibility to create the best environment we can for them. Bob's shed and fence cost over $2000. The tort tables didn't cost anything. Mine certainly aren't as fancy as TerryO's but they are the best I can make for them, and the outside pens are nice. So basically I think my animals picked me, I didn't decide to have any of them but Queenie. And climate doesn't enter into it at all with me...


Jacqui...I think that is the longest post I have seen you make. I loved it and you make a lot of sense...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 3, 2011)

Tom said:



> Okay stop rolling your eyes, all you cynics out there. No judgment or argument here. I just wanna know how other forum members feel about this.
> 
> With the right amount of time, trouble and expense, any species can survive and thrive anywhere on the planet. However, I usually keep practicality in mind when picking which species I want to keep. I am wondering how much YOUR climate influences your decision about which species you keep.
> 
> ...



I agree that choosing a species that will do well in the environment where you choose to live just makes good sense, which is why I've pretty much stuck w/ European (and certain African) "plains" species, because Texas seems to suit these better...the few tropical/humidity-loving species I've dabbled with just haven't done as well for me.


----------



## lindsay44 (Nov 3, 2011)

My climate is wet and mostly cold. There are no tortoises only certain pond turtles that are illegal to have as pets. So for me it was just about picking the tort that I loved the most and keeping it indoors till I move to somewhere warmer. Until then they go outside in summer (only a couple months a year and only during the day) and roam our big kitchen the rest of our rainy year. I've never considered my climate when getting tort because none would survive very well here


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2011)

Reading these very interesting posts reminded me, how in the very beginning of my turtle and tortoise keeping, considering where these magnificent animals came from was never an option. Where I lived (Nebraska), the only place to get one was really in the local pet stores. I remember, doing one of two things: 1) I would write down the name they gave for the animal and rush home to check it out in the two great ID books I had. 2) This option was buy the animal and then go home to figure it out. #2 was actually the best one, because so often these creatures were labeled completely wrong names. It was like solving a puzzle to ID some of them. At that time, we had no internet to look them up. 

I remember too, spending hours at my friend who was also the Pres of our local herp club, using her computer to try to find any information on tortoise care. It was hard to find, very limited, and often quite wrong. Boy, has tortoise keeping changed!  Better then during my childhood and those RES (Red Eared Sliders) in the tiny little oblong island home.


----------



## Nay (Nov 4, 2011)

Great thread Tom! 
No climate had no influence at for my first tort. A wood turtle that was brought into the clinic to be euthanized for not eating. or the 2nd and 3rd (pair of russians) some clown was going to 'release' back into the wild, or the 4th, RF(JacK) bought at my 1st reptile show. Kept in a pool in my living room for more years than I care to admit. Then found more info on how to keep these guys.
Now maybe I think I am very happy I never did do that impulse thought I had about the same time as the reptile show, where our local pet store had these little pieces of Ivory chess pieces (a baby sulcata!!) So climate has a influence now for me. Jack and his buddys Petey and Pinkly have it the best they can for living where I live. Half the year in, and half the year out.They seem so happy out, but this is their life.
My 2 ornates are now outside for 100 % of the time, This year is the first to be outside for the winter, we'll see how that goes.
Nice topic to discuss. But like Maggie said, we didn't always get a chance to 'think' first!
Nay


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahaha. Was Mr. "Release them back into the wild" going to fly all the way to Kazakhstan? What a jackass! I'm sure glad you ended up with them instead.


----------



## Neltharion (Nov 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Okay stop rolling your eyes, all you cynics out there. No judgment or argument here. I just wanna know how other forum members feel about this.
> 
> With the right amount of time, trouble and expense, any species can survive and thrive anywhere on the planet. However, I usually keep practicality in mind when picking which species I want to keep. I am wondering how much YOUR climate influences your decision about which species you keep.
> 
> ...



Climate was not much of a consideration for me. My main issues were space and breeding considerations. 

The northern California weather I'm in lends itself to a broad spectrum. We get weather in the 100's, fairly arid in the Summer. From Nov to early March, we get weather in the low 50's to low 60's with night time drops into the high 30's. One of the biggest challenges up here is that we get occasional warm fronts in the winter, and close to four inches of rain a month during the winter months. This can create challenges for outdoor hibernation. Several keepers have found their tortoises surfacing in the middle of January during a warm front, with these warm fronts usually bringing rain also. Tortoises have dug themselves out and exposed their burrows to water trickling in. So there really isn't a species that I can just leave outside and just feed once a day, without some type of special handling or providing specific conditions artificially.

Given my outdoor space, I could have gone with maybe a single sulcata or multiple pens with a few different species. For me personally, aside from the dogs and the cats, I enjoy breeding the animals that I keep. Being able to keep species in breeding groups was also a consideration.


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

Fascinating answers. Very interesting hearing everyone's thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Neal (Nov 7, 2011)

Climate is a big consideration for me at the moment, but may not be in the future. I say that because right now, I've gotta lotta stuff going on (work, cpa exams, baby on the way). I really don't have any extra time to spare, so I am currently working with what is easiest for me (leopards and stars) which thrive well in my type of environment naturally, so little help is needed from me. 

As you know, I have raised all types of box turtles here in the desert. It is possible, but certainly a lot more work to get them set up. I enjoyed it a lot. I found the challenge rewarding, and I would really like to get back into it again. It's just a matter of freeing up some time to set up enclosures and the like. Once I have their habitats set up, it is little work after that. 

So, I guess what I am saying is, a lot of it for me has to do with my ability and willingness to take on the challenge of housing species that do not thrive well in my environment. Time is the biggest obstacle for me in this hobby, and as of right now, I'm taking it easy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the land for them to roam and graze in spring and summer and I have the room to give them the individual micro-climates that they need inside for the winter. For me, climate was not a consideration but I was really sad when they came in for the winter. Sid really only has to stay in for 4 months and as the other two get bigger and hardier I hope it will be four months minimum for them too.


----------



## CactusVinnie (Nov 15, 2011)

Quite late, but here's my thinking: I keep only species that came from climates similar to mine: T. ibera (natives); T.h. boettgeri (we have natives, but my own are from Greece, brought by various persons that eventually decided to sell them; Greece is quite close as a holiday destination and a good tortoise country, so... some return with a tortoise ); T. horsfieldi.

I wish also to get some T. marginata- while they came only from milder areas comparing to my place, and they would need some extra protection if left outdoors here, they still are in the category of "similar climates"- temperate, but warmer. I read about some marginatas that escaped their owner's attention, got lost in the garden and brumating naturally, to be found happy and basking next Spring (west-European keepers, not remembering where). So, they hardy enough to require minimum of extra care, but they are the limit for me. 
Western Hermanni- hmmm... let's say they are fascinating in variability, but not so attracted by that idea- maybe I didn't kept one in my hand yet ? I am more inclined going East, to Turkey/Iran/Afghanistan/Tadjikistan, and the tortoises that I would meet on the way.

Of course, if possible, I would keep various locations from a species complex, if such crazy thing would be possible. Horsfields are so variable, even splitted in a few species/subspecies. Also, the Ibera complex- armeniaca, perses, zarudnyi etc., all from harsh climates, but each one different. Each ssp. no less than 2-3 pairs, each one its own pen. 

I am kinda conservation- oriented. If I would have been other thing than a poor Romanian school/highschool teacher, meaning to be a little richer guy, I would have planned a breeding center for those temperate species, on a few hectares ...

Well, those are fantasies. Bottom line: I keep what live naturally in similar climates, or as closer as possible. Pretty all temperate species/subspecies.


----------



## austinl01 (Nov 15, 2011)

Climate was a consideration for me. If I have a warm/hot climate most of the year (AZ, FL, south TX, etc), I would have gotten into Sulcatas. Instead, I chose Redfoots since they grow to a more manageable size.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> Okay stop rolling your eyes, all you cynics out there. No judgment or argument here. I just wanna know how other forum members feel about this.
> 
> With the right amount of time, trouble and expense, any species can survive and thrive anywhere on the planet. However, I usually keep practicality in mind when picking which species I want to keep. I am wondering how much YOUR climate influences your decision about which species you keep...
> 
> For me, climate plays a big role in species selection. How about you? Remember this is just for the sake of some tortoise conversation...



Bump - Yep, for sure. Living out here in Colorado, I knew _Testudo horsfieldii_ was the right tortoise species for me.


----------



## wildak (Mar 26, 2012)

Well living in Alaska the climate did'nt play too much of a part. I have months of long hot days in the summer. I recently bought a place with some acreage so I can build a large facility with outdoor seasonal yards and a greenhouse. I need to make the outdoor enclosures bear proof before I leave them unattended.

It's very dry here in the winters which would be fitting to some of the African Desert tortoises that people have issues with else where due to moisture. Such as Angulates (Bowsprit ) , maybe someday. 

My Impressa do well since they seem to dislike the heat but I need to keep them wet. So it's 6 one way half dozen the other. Nothing is perfect for turtles or tortoises in AK.

I would like to build a few something similar to this with different micro climates.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2012)

And I would like to see you build something like that. When you say you have "hot" summers, just what temp are we talking about?


----------



## Merlin M (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I very in advisably bought my first tortoise on a bit of a whim (I had always wanted one!) and had done no research and trusted what the shop said (not good!)
She was a Hermanns and after having her for 5 years she didn't survive hibernation during the winter.
So about 3 days later I went to get a new one where they only had Horsfields, I sat trying to make a decision for ages and decided that they would be better suited to the Scottish climate (but still didn't do research till I got home) I think I have learned from my mistakes though and have a much better set up now and the new little guy is doing really well (although I know I had got things wrong I think my Hermanns had been doing well, we think she dehydrated during hibernation)


----------



## wildak (Mar 27, 2012)

> And I would like to see you build something like that. When you say you have "hot" summers, just what temp are we talking about?


 
Well not Africa hot, Around here 70's and 80's. around Fairbanks it gets well into the 90's. And the temps don't drop much at night in mid summer since it is'nt dark long if at all.

I think that enclosure is indoors with a door to an outside yard. I'm actually a general contractor and have worked on similar type fake stone work at the zoo. It's a lot of fun designing the layout. You use 1/4"rebar and bend and weld it to the rough shape of the rock and cover it with fabric and call in the pumper truck with the shot crete. Blast it on have some one with some artistic talent (not me) sculpt it, dab it with a big sponge or brush, through on some dyes and your done.
It takes time but I plan on doing it a lot and sculpting some rainforest trees for the Impressa enclosure.

I was hoping to get started this summer. We'll see how it goes.

Bryan


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 19, 2012)

wildak said:


> > And I would like to see you build something like that. When you say you have "hot" summers, just what temp are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That is an amazing idea (combination of your indoor set up with access to the outside).


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 5, 2012)

i live on the gulf coast so it gets a good bit of rain and pretty humid. therefore i got a red footed tort. ill still have to bring turbo in when winter sets in around late november


----------



## Mgridgaway (May 12, 2012)

Size, climate, and price were the three largest determinants of me settling on Redfoots. Maryland is a hot mess from May to September, so any of the dry-loving species were out. Sulcata's would've been manageable but their eventual size would have been entirely too cost prohibitively considering the cold winters we have. 

Redfoots are really the best of both worlds for me: they're a larger species of tortoise (well, medium sized, but larger than anything I was used to), and Maryland imitates their traditional climate for at least half the year.

Next up? Maybe a Manouria if I own a house large enough to house one.


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

I like this thread. Because for me I chose the species before the climate. Being young when I started into tortoises and still being young and full blown creator of a tortoise conservancy and preservation facility. I accepted the challenges to creat the best environment they need to survive and thrive. I did however have little success with Pyxis species. But it does entail a huge financial obligation to a lot of species I keep. My manouria are kept in a greenhouse during winter as well as elongated, forsten, red and yellowfoots. But in the summer they are outside under a huge tree canopy outdoor enclosure with misters on 2 hour cycles and asana plants I can get my hands on. The sulcatas,Leo's, berlandier, Russians, stars, radiated, Egyptians, pancakes, Chaco, all seem to do very well in the conditions. I wish I could move to costa rica and take all my torts but desert species wouldn't do well. Hence the state of the art buildings for winter time. I do hate the winter because I woul love to keep them outside. But I also enjoy all the very hard work put into keeping a micro climate for such a delicate and beautiful animal like all my tortoises.


----------



## bfmorris (May 12, 2012)

The effect of climate on choice of species appears to be secondary to the effect climate has on influencing the way the animals are kept.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2012)

bfmorris said:


> The effect of climate on choice of species appears to be secondary to the effect climate has on influencing the way the animals are kept.



Hmmm... I wouldn't say that is true for all cases, but certainly some.


----------

